# My 1st Muhle



## tgerno (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been lusting after this for a long time and think it's the ultimate sports chrono. It has met all my expectations. Dan at Timeless Luxury Watches was great to deal with.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice. Like the orange accents on the dial. Enjoy!


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Fantastic, it's been on my radar for a long time too. Looks great!


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice looking MG! Well done.


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have seen Guy Fiery where this watch on one of his cooking shows. It's a sweet Muhle!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats! I bought my first MG (a Marinus GMT) from Dan on Saturday.


----------



## tgerno (Aug 15, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> Congrats! I bought my first MG (a Marinus GMT) from Dan on Saturday.


Congrats to you as well! The Marinus is a great looking watch.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

tgerno said:


> Congrats to you as well! The Marinus is a great looking watch.


Thanks! I was very tempted by the SAR Flieger Chrono but I'm a lefty who wears watches on the right wrist and I know pushers that big would dig in like crazy. Amazing looking watch though.


----------



## david9999 (Aug 19, 2014)

That is a great looking watch.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

congrats, it's a monster!


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Wow those accents pop out so well! Wear it in good health.


----------

